# Sierra_Diesel_Manual.pdf



## bluejayeng (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, now I'm caught. My SD40-2 has a Sierra Soundtraxx diesel card in it. Yesterday I decided to make a few adjustments in the programming. I can't find my Sierra_Diesel_Manual.pdf hardcopy anywhere (agressive housekeeper?!?). Does anyone, I mean ANYONE, have a copy of the pdf file they could email me? I'd pay for it too. The card is still good and I won't replace it until it blows, or something.

Thanks

Bluejay


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

just e-mail soundtraxx and ask them to e-mail you back a copy ...... they are very nice fok


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have a copy here. I don't use them anymore. E-mail me your address and I will mail one to you.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I just talked with Jarrett at Soundtraxx and you probably know they've taken all the Sierrra items off the site. He has a few hard copies of both Steam and Diesel in the back room which he was kind enough to send me one of each via snail mail. 

It sure would have been nice if they would have kept all the Sierra stuff on the site. There's still a ton of them out there. 

I have them working with the new Aristo Craft REVOLUTION receivers. All 4 functions with connections 13-16 plus track magnet reed switch triggers for bell and horn/whistle.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have pdf files for the manuals, all i need is your e-mail address to send them to you. 

Bluejay, it is a good idea to have an e-mail address in your profile such as hotmail, google, yahoo for instances such as this as i would have just e-mailed the info to you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, would you mind sending me a copy too... found a couple in a hobby store in apparently used condition and no manual. 

Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ever need the hard copies I have plenty. Later RJD


----------



## bluejayeng (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for the responses. I feel better now.

My email address is [email protected].

Thanks everyone.

Leon (Bluejay)


----------

